# Dugan was bored last night



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, none of us were entertaining Dugan last night (I had to study, DH was in the other room watching tv and Brady was snoozing) so he decided to play with his toys. Good boy! I am not complaining as he does not do any damage in the house. But, when I looked up from studying, this is what I found. Looks like he had fun! Now, I really need to teach him to put his toys away!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey, that looks like Beamers toy mess.. lol 
When you learn how to teach them to put their junk away, let me know!

Ryan


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The toy he wanted was all he way at the bottom  I was nervous with the title that you were going to be doing some drywall repair this weekend!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow Dugan has alot of toys, looks like he had a paw-ty and didn't invite Brady! :laugh:

This is a pic of Baloo wishing he could have played with Dugan and his toys


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree with Ryan-when you teach Dugan to put away the toys please let us know how you did it. And if anyone can teach Rommy man to bring the toys back inside the house that he spends all day carrying outside I would be so happy-I swear there are days that I have more toys outside than we have inside-and it always seem to rain before I can get them in.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Brady's mom said:


> ...Now, I really need to teach him to put his toys away!!!


ound: Let me know how...I am still trying to teach my children, let alone a dog!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Get a border collie, and they will put all the toys away and organize them as well


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That's such a familiar sight.......mine does it too.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well Karen, you know where he learned that right??
You have seen my house! Glad to know that Dugan remembered some things from my house - good boy!! :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> The toy he wanted was all he way at the bottom  I was nervous with the title that you were going to be doing some drywall repair this weekend!


Amanda, great minds think alike. The first thing I thought was "uh-oh" and expected to see paper all torn up. Love the pics!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty and Indie do that, always right after I have cleaned up all their toys!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Amanda, great minds think alike. The first thing I thought was "uh-oh" and expected to see paper all torn up. Love the pics!


Must be a Hav mom thing, cause that's exactly what I thought, too 

Great pics, Karen!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Karen,

that is so funny!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That's a lot of toys. And, I wish I could get mine to have that much fun alone! I think Dale taught Cicero how to get all of his toys by name - it was a remarkable video. I wonder if Cicero has learned how to get them to clean up, too. If anyone would know, I think Dale would.
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That picture cracked me up! And you can see their nice new overnight bags on top of their crates! Maybe you can teach him to put the toys into the bags!

When my kids got older I thought I was done picking up toys every day...boy was I wrong!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

ound: OMG Karen, that is toooo funny! I can just picture that little Dugan making this mess while every one else was not paying attention!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's such a cute mess! Dugan sure had a fun time in toyland.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't know Karen, it doesnt look like he was bored to me.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, LOL, Hitchcock does the same thing! He's worse than Kubrick about taking out a bunch of toys from their toy box and leaving them everywhere... I swear it always looks like my house is a mess.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Karen, what an adorable mess maker you have there!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL, thats great! Our living room looks like a land mine went off with toys...my dad isn't a fan.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I am not complaining since he actually entertained himself for a change and didn't do any damage. He usually requires attention from either me, DH or Brady. He just makes me laugh


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks completely normal to me! :biggrin1: It's great that he can amuse himself when you're busy, at least he didn't do any damge!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

My house always looks like that. LOL I have three toy boxes for the girls. Well one is actually just a toy corner in the bedroom. LOL Between the cat toys and the dog toys we are toy central. haha


----------

